# Cleaning for cat allergy



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I have two questions - 

Next month, we will having a guest who is "allergic to cats". I'm assuming he's really allergic to their dander. He will only be at our house for 3-5 hours. We have one cat who is allowed on the furniture and in the rooms our guest will be in. However, during the visit the cat will be in another part of the house. Is it possible to clean well enough that our guest won't have an allergy attack? Any hints? We plan to deep clean and run an air cleaner in the main room for several days before the visit.

Can anyone recommend a good carpet cleaning machine? What features should I look for?

Thanks!


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Vacuum anything fabric (couch, carpets, carpeted walls....etc), wash the washable fabrics (curtains, drapery, slip covers), wipe down everything with warm soapy water (and then pledge or olive oil if you care for a shine). I'd also run a air purifier (no need to spend hundreds of dollars on an Ionic Breeze or the like..the cheapies work just as good.) If your just needing to clean your carpets this one time, I'd just rent a professional machine from a store. If you're looking for a long-term usage cleaner, I hear GREAT things about The Bissell Quick Steamer (http://www.bissell.com/Products/p/quicksteamer/product.aspx) ...and it's reasonably priced...only 80 bucks~!!  Hope this helps you some! Good Luck!


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

> Is it possible to clean well enough that our guest won't have an allergy attack?


Unfortunately, probably not. But deep cleaning will help ameliorate the effects. He should definitely take a Zyrtec or something before he walks in the door though.


----------

